# spider black with 2 red dots



## giant snail

i work at a pet feed store and we have all sorts of seed from oversea's

this spider was a little bigger then a 1 pound coin quite long fine legs black and it had 2 red spots on its back.

i ran to squish it:whistling2: but jamie insisted on letting it go!!!
iv never seen a spider like it. so if anyone in my area gets bit by a spider with this description you can hold jamie resposible :lol2:

oh also i see loads of these TINY little RED spiders everywhere they are often on the pebbles or on the shed at the stables?


----------



## abadi

giant snail said:


> i work at a pet feed store and we have all sorts of seed from oversea's
> 
> this spider was a little bigger then a 1 pound coin quite long fine legs black and it had 2 red spots on its back.
> 
> i ran to squish it:whistling2: but jamie insisted on letting it go!!!
> iv never seen a spider like it. so if anyone in my area gets bit by a spider with this description you can hold jamie resposible :lol2:
> 
> oh also i see loads of these TINY little RED spiders everywhere they are often on the pebbles or on the shed at the stables?


Do you have pictures?

Possibly a black widow?


----------



## Bex_2011

Sounds like a black widow


----------



## giant snail

no i dont, dont take camera to work LOL

ohh they are dangerous arnt they?......... this was why i wanted to stand on it. as doesnt look like the usal lanky leged spiders we have at work.


found this picture on google when i typed in black spider red spots
http://doorgarden.com/images/black-widow-spider.JPG looks like that but only had 2 spots.


----------



## jamesthornton

Well maybe don't squish it immediatly but you should not let it go, that's a mistake on that guys part


----------



## GRB

There are lots of spiders that could fit that description. 

It could well have been a UK native. Shouldn't be killing spiders anyway. 

Even if its a foreign species, it's not a huge risk. The UK gets a lot of potential invasives and very, very few manage to survive because of the climate. I mean, france is only a few miles away and those species that can survive here have probably already been shipped over countless times.


----------



## FeralWild

There is a current belief now amongst some spider keepers that the Black widow is now a resident of the uk. What with central heating and the fact they like dark warm dry places to live, there have been several escapes and several healthy specimens have been found in houses in the south living happily and undisturbed in under stair cupboards and garages.


----------



## HABU

the uk is a mild place... doesn't get hot or warm...


a critter doesn't have to deal with extremes all that much...


garter snakes will be native there one day... it's paradise to many critters...


----------

